# Do they ever make you feel super guilty?



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

It's hard leaving them, but I promise they are fine while you go have a date for a couple hours  He was doing a great job with the guilt trip there though, I'll give him that!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Very good guilt trip Mojo, mine are very good at it too.

I know there fine when we leave them for a few hours but I get the same quilt trip..LOL


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

You are SOOO getting played. It happens to the best of us... every. single. day. 

My husband constantly tells me they play me like a fiddle... the sad eyes just really get to me! And especially because they can't talk back and say "oh mom, I am not really upset... I was just trying to make you feel bad," I feel bad for days. Ergo, they get snacks and pets ALL day long!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL I'm glad I'm not the only one.  

He just wanted to see New Moon too! He heard there were werewolves in it!


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Gary and I went on a date tonight... it was seriously the first time I've done something "fun" in a LONG TIME. It was a movie, so the dogs had to be in their kennels for a couple of hours.
> 
> I came home, went to let them out and Mojo was doing the chattery mouth thing, but it was totally breaking my heart!



LOL I have only heard the chattery mouth thing twice, once when something dropped on Jake's paw and the other time when he had a bad dream. Both times he came in for the full body cuddle and whimpered for three or four minutes. 

when I played the video, Jake, who has been completely knocked out from swimming and running and then a warm bath, sat up and looked worriedly over at me. So funny!!


----------



## Devon (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol! I work at a kennel, and many of the dogs there _always_ make me feel guilty for keeping them in their own separate runs, particularly the Goldens (who mush themselves up against the kennel mesh to be petted by roaming fingers).


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Poor boy, and so you should feel guilty,LOL, I know I would. Whenever we leave Quinn & Reeva, they always go and lay in the bay window, and when we return we are greeted by 2 pairs of very sad eyes as if we have been away for weeks instead of an hour.

I'm sure you are forgiven now though, until the next time


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL - Riley makes me feel guilty every time I leave the house without him. 
I work from home, so the boys are used to me being here with them. Riley seems to think that it should be that way all the time and I should never leave the house. 
He isn't too bad when I leave. He'll give me the 'sad face', but he _really_ pours it on when I return home. I can be gone for an hour, and the way he carries on you'd think I'd been gone for a week. Whining, crying, jumping up, licking my whole face, chewing on my thumb. He just goes nuts. I'm a sap, I know ... but it makes me feel guilty for leaving him.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin doesn't make me feel guilty when I leave, I do it to myself! He does get mad sometimes though. Like late this afternoon when I took my foster Reggie for a walk first (needed to get his in before it started getting dark because he's so unpredictable). Merlin was watching us leave through the window and he was giving me his mad "how DARE you leave me" bark! I felt soooo guilty! Even though I know better!


----------



## unclelar (Oct 10, 2009)

One day after taking them to play at the lake and we were on our way home Buddy was being extra annoying we finally figured he had to go. We were on the interstate and couldn't pull off and he did it in the car. I felt so bad and reading his body language so did he.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

If i put on my jacket or shoes, Zep goes and sits by the door. If he is not coming with me, i tell him to "back up" and he'll back up into the living room and give me this "PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE CAN I GO WITH YOU" look. He looks oh so sad when he knows we are leaving without him. It's too funny, but he breaks my heart.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Rig. He STARES at me and looks heartbroken. I love him to pieces. It kills me. I usually end up saying, "Oh, okay, come on!" since I don't go many places a dog couldn't come anyway.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

When I played your video, all three of my goldens dashed over to my laptop and stared at it. I feel guilty whenever I leave them, even though I know it's crazy.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awww!!! Mojo made ME feel guilty, too!

Molson makes me feel guilty when I leave him to go to the bathroom! 

I want to know who taught Molson the sad puppy dog eyes look? It sure wasn't me!


----------

